# Home from Surgery



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I just got home from surgery a little while ago. Had ACL reconstruction and meniscus repair. Still in a lot of pain right now and am sure that I will be for a while until I can start walking on it normal. Physical therapy is not going to be fun but I have to get better so I can ride!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## LawedBigBear (Jan 23, 2010)

hope you have a real fast recovery i know how all that knee surgery is i broke my knee but yours wasnt that bad but it still isnt fun get better soon


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Get well soon


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Man it's fun. Had my done nearly one year ago (April 1).... ACL and MCL blew. Friends told me the PT sucked, but I swear i loved every second of it. Couldn't stand being in the house and not being able to function. I started like 4 days after the surgery. The whole process went great, you'll deff never be the same though! Keep that thing iced down, with a huge bag of REAL ice, not that BS they sent you home with. It's crazy how much muscle you loose in a few days. Good Luck to ya man!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hope you have a speedy recovery. Want me to send you a sticker for your brace? :rockn: hahaha


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

A sticker would rock man! I will definitly post up some pics of it for sure!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Get well soon man and take it easy on the booze with those meds.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

no booze while I am recovering at all. I want to recover fast as possible. i have a pretty good immune system so lets hope all goes well. I have been running a fever since last night though. waiting on the doc to call me back.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

man i wish you the best, im just about all healed up from my mishap. it happened dec 8 and now im going on and over 3 months without riding or anything, sucks when you gotta have surgery to put your calf back on when it got ripped off pretty much and i too had to learn to walk again hahaha..... get well man and dont watch to much tv like i did.....


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

that sounds crazy man. I will only be watching TV until I start physical therapy and then its no pain, no gain


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I ran fever for a couple days. I guess it was a mixture of the drugs and no sleep for days.
Did you get a cadaver or your own tissue?


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I used my own tissue since it heals faster.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

cadaver???  Glad to hear they were able to use your own parts. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Big D said:


> cadaver???  Glad to hear they were able to use your own parts. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


You get to choose! I went with cadaver, therefore they didn't have to go into both legs.. I had a couple friends(football) suggested to go with cadaver. One had his own tissue tear twice..! F that, i wanted one and done.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

They didnt have to go into both legs. Just the one.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That makes a lot of sense and since they have the ability to do to it, why not? I guess when it comes to some things I'm just a squeemish little girl.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I messed up my ACL snow skiing but apparently not bad enough to have it fixed. It happened several years ago and didn't have anything done to it. It acts up every now and then but not often. Get well soon bro.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea i blew my acl stepping off a ladder and snap and i went down . doctor told me it wasnt bad enough tooperate on but every once and awhile it will hurt..


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That's because you have been hitting those frosty bevereages like a mad man Walker.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

dang....

That looks like it hurts!

Get well soon brotha mayne!


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Jeezus dude..... they tore your *** up!

I've only got three TINY pin holes in my knee....


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

daaaaaaaaaang.... good for you girls like scares...lol.... get well soon


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah, they had to cut out the new piece so they needed to make a big hole!!!!


----------



## wilddog45 (Mar 1, 2009)

WOW!! I just had my second total knee replacement on the 9th and your knee looks close to mine ,just mine has more staples. When they did a scope on one of my knees i just had 3 holes in it i think? Just keep the ice on it and keep it elevated and DO YOUR EXERERCISES. The trick is don't overdo it. If they say do your exercises 2 times a day you don't gain much by doing them 3 or 4 times. You will be up and about in no time at all.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Mine was done on the 9th as well. The docs didnt give me good directions because I am switching my VA and am waiting to see the doc up here. I have not done any exercises yet besides trying to move it a little on my own. I have to call the doc on monday to get more details of what i need to be doing. When do you start your physical therapy with an actual therapist?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice pics of the carnage.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

called to the doc today because I have been having some unusual pain. They think I might have an infection so I have to go back in tomorrow morning to get it checked out.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

that sucks. hopefully there isnt one. 

my dad has had 3 knee surgerys. two like that, and one orthoscopic. i was in the room when they described what they was gonna do to his knee for one of them, bought made me pass out. it sounded like they were goin to go sears and get some craftsman tools for the job...i hope they used snap-on tho LMFAO.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

man i hope you get better fast but more importantly dont have a infection.... god bless ya bro


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Doc thinks no infection but to be sure I got a nice shot of penicillin in one *** cheek and some pain medication in the other!


----------

